# FWC's new 85' Gulf Sentry



## FASTnSPEEDY (Dec 17, 2010)

The link is stolen from Fl Sportsman, but I figured those who fish the gulf would enjoy reading it.

This big boy will be Carrabelle, a quote from the link: "These vessels aid in our core missions - resource protection, public safety and boating-regulation enforcement," Brown said. "Additionally, the vessels and their crews provide the state with a valuable service, as they are often the only law enforcement asset on patrol in offshore waters," he said. 


http://www.myfwc.com/NEWSROOM/10/statewide/News_10_X_GulfSentryOH.htm


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Dec 17, 2010)

> "The vessel has undergone a complete renovation," Brown said. "She is now environmentally friendly and perfectly equipped for patrolling Florida's waters and protecting its valuable natural resources and people."



Talk about a hole in the water.  Are teachers getting furloughed and doing without raises in Florida?

What will this boat and crew do that the USCG does not, I wonder?


----------



## bird_dawg (Dec 17, 2010)

That joker is huge! I see it often going out of the river. I bet they've got some good NUMBERS!


----------



## watermedic (Dec 17, 2010)

The dope and assets seized by that will far exceed the operating costs. It was most likely purchased with grant money anyway and may be operating with the same funding.


----------



## grouper throat (Dec 17, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Talk about a hole in the water.  Are teachers getting furloughed and doing without raises in Florida?
> 
> What will this boat and crew do that the USCG does not, I wonder?



I agree and if you've ever seen this piece of junk I'm sure it was expensive to renovate. It should have been a new reef

USCG does a fine job on their own offshore. They must be gearing up to regulate the illegal catches of gag grouper. Good luck in that tugboat


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Dec 17, 2010)

watermedic said:


> The dope and assets seized by that will far exceed the operating costs.



Oh, okay.  I'll defer to your expertise on this.



watermedic said:


> It was most likely purchased with grant money anyway and may be operating with the same funding.



Wait a minute, you were so confident earlier.  Why the sudden change in certainty?


----------



## kirt (Dec 17, 2010)

yeh, saw it the last time I was out for snapper, it was docked when we went by.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 17, 2010)

It was paid for by Joint Enforcement Agreement funding which basically comes from NOAA (taxpayers) with the goal of enforcement of Magnuson-Stevens.


----------



## captbrian (Dec 17, 2010)

jeff don't be surprised to see it while we are fishing next summer.  i'm sure that thing will be living around the madison-swanson, and i fish down around there a lot


----------



## ryanwhit (Dec 17, 2010)

seems like a waste of time and resources.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Dec 23, 2010)

Did they name it after "Roy Crabtree"? It's all politics boys. The grouper population is fine. It was rebuilt using money we borrowed from China.


----------



## d-a (Dec 23, 2010)

captbrian said:


> jeff don't be surprised to see it while we are fishing next summer.  i'm sure that thing will be living around the madison-swanson, and i fish down around there a lot



Didn't the madison-swanson MPA expire last june?

d-a


----------



## Pineyrooter (Dec 23, 2010)

Its tough looking. Went by it yesterday.


----------



## bender (Dec 24, 2010)

they should`ve named it the SS piece of crap, good luck with those tree hugger CAT engines and the oil less hydraulic systems, bwahahahaha


----------



## ryanwhit (Dec 24, 2010)

d-a said:


> Didn't the madison-swanson MPA expire last june?
> 
> d-a



I don't think so Doug.  Still listed as a closure area on the gc website.


----------



## d-a (Dec 24, 2010)

ryanwhit said:


> I don't think so Doug.  Still listed as a closure area on the gc website.



Ryan


It was supposed to reopen after its ten year closure last june.

Here is the link to the Gulf council news letter from 2003 when they extended it till June 2010. No where have i seen any mention that it has been extended again, and I have seen vessels bottom fishing in the area this summer too. http://www.gulfcouncil.org/beta/GMFMCweb/newslet/nlet0703.pdf

If you have a direct link that i cant find please post it up. I have some spots out past the ledge I'm looking to fish as well as some along the ledge.

d-a


----------



## ryanwhit (Dec 25, 2010)

d-a said:


> Ryan
> 
> 
> It was supposed to reopen after its ten year closure last june.
> ...




Doug, 

Check out page 6 of this document.

http://www.gulfcouncil.org/Beta/GMFMCWeb/downloads/rec_brochure_2010.pdf

The way I read it, bottom fishing is closed, summer trolling is OK.

I haven't been out there, but I've looked at the maps and it looks good.  Looks like there's some good places around the m-s too.


----------



## d-a (Dec 25, 2010)

ryanwhit said:


> Doug,
> 
> Check out page 6 of this document.
> 
> ...





Ryan 

I see that in the brochure. I'm going to email them. They should have had a council meeting and public comment if they extended the time on the closure area again. The way i understand it, its open, but I'm not wanting to find out the hard way. The guy I know that got caught had a $4000 fine and all the fish were confiscated(released dead) except for King mackerel since it was during the trolling time frame. 

d-a


----------



## ryanwhit (Dec 25, 2010)

d-a said:


> Ryan
> 
> I see that in the brochure. I'm going to email them. They should have had a council meeting and public comment if they extended the time on the closure area again. The way i understand it, its open, but I'm not wanting to find out the hard way. The guy I know that got caught had a $4000 fine and all the fish were confiscated(released dead) except for King mackerel since it was during the trolling time frame.
> 
> d-a



Let me know what their reply is.  

$4000 fine, huh.  It'd be a lot cheaper to keep a jewfish every once in a while!


----------



## d-a (Dec 25, 2010)

ryanwhit said:


> Let me know what their reply is.
> 
> $4000 fine, huh.  It'd be a lot cheaper to keep a jewfish every once in a while!



Yea i know. He showed me a picture of a @40lb gag that the C/G floated off. Apparently the coast guard was watching them on there radar for 3 hours and waited till they came closer to them before checking my buddy. Kind of smart on the C/G part save gas and had a print out of the radar to show him where they had been fishing the afternoon

d-a


----------



## ryanwhit (Dec 26, 2010)

d-a said:


> Yea i know. He showed me a picture of a @40lb gag that the C/G floated off. Apparently the coast guard was watching them on there radar for 3 hours and waited till they came closer to them before checking my buddy. Kind of smart on the C/G part save gas and had a print out of the radar to show him where they had been fishing the afternoon
> 
> d-a



A gag?  in the gulf?  No, can't be

I hope you're right and it is open.  I'd like to get out there and check it out, but I'm not going out there to watch the bottom light up while trolling for kings.


----------



## captbrian (Dec 26, 2010)

it's still closed, and will remain that way forever more than likely.  at certain times there is some good fishing near the fence though.


----------



## d-a (Dec 26, 2010)

captbrian said:


> it's still closed, and will remain that way forever more than likely.  at certain times there is some good fishing near the fence though.



Brian

Can you show me where they extended the closure? It was to sunset in july of this year.

d-a


----------



## captbrian (Dec 26, 2010)

http://sero.nmfs.noaa.gov/bulletins/pdfs/2009/FB09-025 FR Amend 30B.pdf

page 1, eliminates the end-date of the madison swanson and steamboat lumps


----------



## d-a (Dec 26, 2010)

captbrian said:


> http://sero.nmfs.noaa.gov/bulletins/pdfs/2009/FB09-025 FR Amend 30B.pdf
> 
> page 1, eliminates the end-date of the madison swanson and steamboat lumps



Thanks thats what i was looking for

d-a


----------



## deadend (Dec 26, 2010)

Parker Phoenix said:


> Did they name it after "Roy Crabtree"? It's all politics boys. The grouper population is fine. It was rebuilt using money we borrowed from China.



X2 on that!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh my, they forgot the depth charges.  Handy when you want to bring rouge divers to the surface.


----------



## deadend (Dec 26, 2010)

Parker Phoenix said:


> Did they name it after "Roy Crabtree"? It's all politics boys. The grouper population is fine. It was rebuilt using money we borrowed from China.



I am 1oo% over any govt. involvement in the fishery at this point.  It is nearing time for a revolution.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 27, 2010)

captbrian said:


> jeff don't be surprised to see it while we are fishing next summer.  i'm sure that thing will be living around the madison-swanson, and i fish down around there a lot



Capt. I hope we get to see it a bunch!!!

We have BIG plans to use the boat a lot more often this year!

We hardly got to go last year!


----------

